# مجموعة رائعة من ترانيم وبرامج قناة سى تى فى و اغابى



## remon_magdy79 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*لحظة تامل / كليب رائع وتامل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ​*


*قداسه البابا فى رحله العلاج الطبيعى بكليفلاند ​*

*المسيح الهى - الأنبا موسى *​ 
*المسيح مخلصى للأنبا موسى *​ 
*المسيح فاديا -الأنبا موسى *​ 
*النظرات الغير بريئة للانبا موسى *​ 
*هل الأغانى حرام ؟الانبا موسى *​ 
*مفهوم الحب - وأهداف الزواج من وجهة نظر مسيحية *​ 
*المسيح هو الهى - الأنبا موسى *​ 
*هل فيه حدود للكلام مع أب الإعتراف؟للأنبا موسى *​ 
*الانبا موسى و تعليقة على الفيس بوك *​ 
*نصائح للمغتربين خارج البلاد او للدراسة(ابونا موسى اسقف الشباب).ر *​ 
*ترنيمة قلبك كله حنان *​ 
*ترنيمة لاتخف لانى انا معك *​ 
*ترنيمة هارمى كل اتكالى عليك( *​ 
*ترنيمة ربنا ربنا *​ 
*ترنيمة بطل انا *​ 
*ترنيمة علشانى جيت *​ 
*ترنيمة مفيش غيرك*​ 
*هذه خدمة من منتديات يسوع الفادى*
*www.jesuselfady.yoo7.com*​
​


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة رأعة من ترانيم وبرامج قناة سى تى فى و اغابى*

متشكر ليك جداجدا على الترنيم الجميلة اوىىىىىىىىىى  وربنا معاك ونعمتة


----------



## ROWIS (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارين بنت الرب (1 نوفمبر 2009)

:99::99:ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك العمل ويبارك اخى الفاضل​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------

